# Best homemade spoons yet (pic)



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My latest attempt at making hammered jigging spoons. I used a Dremmel tool to make the finish. As soon as the bit touches it takes a nice little bite out of the brass leaving the perfect little reflector. These are a brighter gold than what the picture makes them appear. They are right around 2 1/2" long and weigh close to 1/2 oz. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30446&cat=500


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll tell you what; I can't believe how nice those came out! I have got to try that for the spring smallmouth bite on Erie.

I've caught smallmouth a number of ways on Erie, just like everyone else, but my absolute favorite is vertical jigging for them.

I had my best success with a green and silver spoon. I'd love to see if you could put some powder paint over those and then clear them. I bet they'd slaughter the smallies.

How much do those weigh? Do you have a gram scale to weigh them with?

Excellent work, All Eyes. A real first and right here on OGF too!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw that you actually made some jointed ones too.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> I'd love to see if you could put some powder paint over those and then clear them.


Vince, if you use the powder paint, and then bake them at 350 for 20 minutes, the finish will be hard enough you won't need a clear coat unless you are just looking for more depth in the colors. I have the powder paints and have used them on jigs and weight-forwards for years. Good strong finish if done properly. An alternative would be the vinyl paints sold through LureCraft. They have a more rubber like finish that holds up very well. You can crush a jig and the paint is still intact to the form of the jig.

I have never used jigging spoons, but AllEyes, those look as good as any I've seen on the market. Best of luck fishing with them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am going to try applying some color by one form or another I just haven't made it out to see what's available. Initially my main goal was to come up with an affordable way to make a Hopkins style spoon in gold chrome and copper. Now that I have made enough to last me a while I will start playing with different ideas like the jointed ones and some different finishes. I am messing around with making some tail spinners like the Little Georges too. (I love those things)
As far as using jigging spoons, they are excellent cold water lures when vertical jigging over schools of bait fish or deeper water where eyes are holding to structure. A lot of walleye tourneys have been won solely with these types of spoons. I can't wait to hit the reefs on Erie this spring with some of these. Actually, I can't wait to stand in line at the bait shop and watch the teller ringing up everyones Swedish Pimples and Hopkins spoons and I'll just get coffee and doughnuts.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Actually, I can't wait to stand in line at the bait shop and watch the teller ringing up everyones Swedish Pimples and Hopkins spoons and I'll just get coffee and doughnuts.



    

Eyes, jigging spoons can be an excellent tactic. It is so much fun to feel a smallmouth go nuts directly beneath the boat when you set the hook. I've used them on the Bay of Quinte in Canada for walleyes too and have caught them up to 8 lbs using Hopkins tipped with live minnows. But I've really got a thing about Erie smallmouth; it really gets in your blood.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I love a drag screaming big bass fight don't get me wrong, but I have gotten away from it over the years for the tasty fillets and finesse involved in walleye/saugeye fishing. I would love to try my spoons for some smallies around the islands though. It's been a while. They hit so hard and scrap so well, it sure does get the blood flowing. I am also going have to try these on some stripers next season down on the Ohio River or may be head to Seneca Lake. They have some brutes in there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a pic of one of the jointed spoons I'm playing around with. It's hard to see the real color in this from the pic, but it's nickle/copper. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30411&ppuser=1901


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That jointed one should have a place in a casting, and bottom hopping retrieve.

Do you do any good with the stripers on the river? I've always wanted to try that, but I never know where to start. I'd also like to try for some channels and flats down there and maybe some blues if there are any.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Man those are looking better every time you post them. I have used vinyl and powder for years so if ya have any questions fell free to ask.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hopefully we get some ice up here soon and we can try those out !:B


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is my first one with some color in it. It came out pretty nice. I have been spraying gold on the shanks of my red trebles and it's a nice effect. They really look good on this lure but the pic doesn't really help show it well. 
I plan on doing some more colors and really want to do some perch ones so when I do I will post some pics. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30500&ppuser=1901


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

A little chartreuse on the top of this one and it will look just like the "wild child" stinger spoon.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

better focus on this one.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30502&ppuser=1901


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Good looking spoons.Bet they would be good for redfish in florida.
Jake


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man those look sweet!!!!!!!!!!! The powder coat thing could off the hook!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a certain appreciation for anything done in metals from scratch like that. It is very different than chopping up a piece of wood and making it do what you want it to do.

Can you tell I like 'em?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

VERY NICE, spoons you have there.
I have made a few out of willow leaf spinner bait blades, with a little solder on the blade for weight, cant wait to try them on Saugeye, thru the ice at Indian, if we get any ice that is.
Saw that you have been experamenting on different ways to add color to your spoons. Have you tried a Sharpie Marker, for adding color ? that is what i used on some of my spoons, and they look pretty good, i think, just make sure you give them a coat of Devcon epoxy, or the color wont stay on.
GOOD LUCK with your spoons .


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I found some metalic paint for metal that is pretty nice. It colors the metal and still goes on like a clear coat letting the metal shine through it. Pretty cool stuff. I have to see what other colors are available.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> I found some metalic paint for metal that is pretty nice. It colors the metal and still goes on like a clear coat letting the metal shine through it. Pretty cool stuff. I have to see what other colors are available.


Sounds good, what is the brand name of the paint, and where did you get it ? I know that jannsnetcraft, has a blade dip for spinner blades, but have never tried it, might have to order some.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay, I made a few colored ones.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30520&ppuser=1901


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The paint is called Metalcast by Duplicolor. I found it at Autozone.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My favorite one so far. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30521&ppuser=1901


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A few more.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30524&ppuser=1901


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good work! Those should catch some fish for sure


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Those will look even better with a few teeth marks on them !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look great. Very nice job on them. Can't wait to see a pic of one of those hanging out of an eye's mouth.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow those lookin amazing great job!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! That is something else!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

They get better every time you post!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Great looking spoons!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Some one is cornering the market on the copper and brass supplies! I was told it is a fella from massillon who is making jigging spoons! LOL Cabela's is going to be calling you up for an order for that new store they are planning! Those look great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> The paint is called Metalcast by Duplicolor. I found it at Autozone.


THANKS All Eyes
and like what has been said allready, the more that i see them the more that i like them.

Will check out the paint, THANKS


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

TY everyone for the compliments. My vacation time is nearing an end and I am starting to see spoons in my sleep now, so it's probably best that I put the files and torch and tubes down and slowly walk away Spoons and blades are my favorite method of fishing lately and I have always wanted to try my hand at making some. The Hopkins spoons started it all for me several years ago because I found that as long as I could locate fish I could usually catch a few. Live bait is great as long as the eyes are feeding but spoons really trigger a reaction strike that live bait won't. I have had fun making these and even though it looks like they might take some time, you'd be amazed at how fast these are to actually make once you do a few (dozen)
Also for some reason, in a previous post, I said that I was using 1/4" tubing for these when it's actually 1/2" or 3/8" tubing. I have NO idea what I was thinking and appologize if anyone actually bought some that was too small.
If you are not sure about messing around with lead, go get some BB's and give it a try. Thanks again everyone and Good Luck!!!


----------

